# Someone Save This



## island schwinn (May 4, 2016)

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/in...oad-bike-part-out-interest.98001/#post-980415


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2016)

Cody?


----------



## island schwinn (May 4, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Cody?




I just dropped a similar one for him when I was down there.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2016)

He'll take it in. He's runs the SoCal Schwinn Lightweight Rescue out of his garage


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 4, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> He'll take it in. He's runs the Schwinn Lightweight Rescue out of his garage



How's your Torrington 8 sanctuary going  these days?.... [emoji41] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (May 4, 2016)

Perhaps you'd be interested, @Obi-Wan Schwinnobi: with all that clean-livin' you could use it for triathlons, and it _is _a Schwinn after all


----------



## Metacortex (May 4, 2016)

FWIW that's a 1970 model.


----------



## island schwinn (May 4, 2016)

He originally had it listed as a 65 model,but with my vast lightweight knowledge,I was able to determine it wasn't a 65 model and posted so in his thread.


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 4, 2016)




----------

